# Long County Hunting Lease



## crawler2 (Jul 20, 2016)

We are located just outside of Ludowici GA. The cost of membership is $820. It is 1288 acres. We currently have 12 members. We only have a few spots left open so if you are interested please get back with me ASAP. Please feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## timothyroland (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm interested. Sent you a pm.


----------



## moose85 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sent pm


----------



## Cajun72 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Interested*

Hi, I just moved here from Louisiana. I have also been looking for a hunting lease or hunting club to join. I'm highly interested and ready. Please contact me


----------



## Schuls (Sep 16, 2016)

Still have any openings?


----------

